# New Articles at WRCMA by WMAC group



## Corey Minatani (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey Everyone: 

We just updated the site with two new articles from instructors of the WMAC. One is by Bob Riley, a full-instructor under Datu Worden, and one by me, who is also one of Datu Worden's guys. 

Mr. Riley's article is about Kung Fu and mine is about Underestimating one's opponents 


There are also some articles on Modern Arnis and how to get Started, in the future, will will also be doing articles on Aikijujutsu, Hakkoryu jujutsu, Isshin-ryu karate, and Keichu-do karate.

Make sure you sign the guestbook so we can put you on the mailing list, we update our site weekly and it is a major source to get information.
Thanks, Check them out! 

http://www.geocities.com/wrcma/Home.html 

Corey Minatani 


:asian:


----------

